# Amprolium (Corid, Amprol ad Ampromed)



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Thought some of you might be interested in some of the info I found. I will add dosing info later.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Dosage is 9.5cc's per gallon of water, made fresh daily for 5 days straight, nothing else added to the mixture. No withdrawal period.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

dawg53 said:


> Dosage is 9.5cc's per gallon of water, made fresh daily for 5 days straight, nothing else added to the mixture. No withdrawal period.


It sure is, but many people will buy Corid and go by the directions on the bottle, which are for cattle, and they'll calculate 1/2 the proper chicken amount.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

I am amazed at how many people still think the dose is 1 teaspoon per gallon. One 16 ounce bottle will treat 50 gallons at the 0.024% level, so this is how I did the math:
16 ounces = 473.176ml, so it's 50 (gallons) / 473.176ml = 9.46352 ml per gallon. Round up to 9.5ml or just use two teaspoons, it doesn't matter.

From the Amprol data sheet:








From the FDA:
http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/animaldrugsatfda/details.cfm?dn=013-149
*"Chickens*
*Indications: For the treatment of coccidiosis.*
*Amount: Administer at the 0.012 percent level in drinking water as soon as coccidiosis is diagnosed and continue for 3 to 5 days (in severe outbreaks, give amprolium at the 0.024 percent level); continue with 0.006 percent amprolium-medicated water for an additional 1 to 2 weeks."*

Many times I treat for just five days, but other times I treat for five days, then another week with 1/2 teaspoon. Interestingly, in AU I think they treat for one week with 2 teaspoons, then one week with 1 teaspoon and one more week with 1/2 teaspoon.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Can eggs still be consumed during this time?


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

chickenmommy said:


> Can eggs still be consumed during this time?


Yes they can.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Ok. I found a very runny stool with some blood in it yesterday. And noticed some of the other girls have very watery poop. So I started on corid last night.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Good idea. 

You know not many people are rocket scientists. Can't these people speak in common terms..? Like some medicine does? Like maybe xxx per gallon? No I guess that's too easy.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Good idea.
> 
> You know not many people are rocket scientists. Can't these people speak in common terms..? Like some medicine does? Like maybe xxx per gallon? No I guess that's too easy.


According to the FDA and the mfg's:
To treat for a severe case the 9.6% liquid dose is 2 teaspoons per gallon for 3-5 days followed by 1/2 teaspoon per gallon for 1-2 weeks.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

For the 20% powder it's 1.5 teaspoons per gallon for 3-5 days followed by 1/3 teaspoon per gallon for 1-2 weeks.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

......... Duplicate


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Good idea.
> 
> You know not many people are rocket scientists. Can't these people speak in common terms..? Like some medicine does? Like maybe xxx per gallon? No I guess that's too easy.


I would be nice if companies did give the per gallon instructions, but they better make darn sure they get them right. Durvet is one that gives the instruction on a few products, but their math is flawed, so all this time people have been giving too little of one (Duramycin 10) and too much of the other (oxytetracyline). So I say that unless the company can do it correctly that they shouldn't do it, lol.

Two years ago I would have just trusted their website, but not anymore!


----------

